# Cách chữa trị khi bé bị rôm sảy kết tinh, rôm sảy mủ, rôm sảy sâu mẹ cần biết



## antam234234 (12/8/20)

*Rôm sảy là bệnh ngoài da phổ biến ở trẻ nhỏ, bệnh khiến làn da của bé bị tổn thương và gây ngứa rát, ảnh hưởng nhiều đến cuộc sống của bé. Rôm sảy có nhiều mức độ: rôm sảy kết tinh, rôm sảy sâu, rôm sảy mủ. Cha mẹ cần xác định tình trạng bệnh của con để có cách điều trị phù hợp và an toàn nhé!*
*1. Biểu hiện bé bị rôm sảy kết tinh (miliaria crystallina)*
Rôm sảy kết tinh (Miliaria crystallina) là mức độ rôm sảy nhẹ nhất ở trẻ nhỏ. Bệnh thường xảy ra do mồ hôi đổ quá nhiều và xuất hiện ở những bé có ống tuyến mồ hôi chậm phát triển.
Trẻ bị rôm sảy dạng kết tinh sẽ xuất hiện những mụn nước nông, nhỏ, trong và những nốt sần rất dễ vỡ, bệnh thường không gây ngứa hoặc đau.




Bé bị rôm sảy kết tinh trên da​Dạng rôm sảy này không gây viêm và thường xảy ra do bé bị sốt cao. Khi bệnh khỏi sẽ để lại những mảng da bong tróc và không để lại sẹo trên da bé.
Rôm sảy kết tinh thường sẽ tự khỏi sau vài ngày nhưng có khả năng tái đi tái lại khi khí hậu nóng ấm trở lại.
*2. Bé bị rôm sảy đỏ (miliaria rubra)*
Đây là dạng rôm sảy xảy ra ở vị trí sâu hơn trong lớp thượng bì của da. Nguyên nhân gây bệnh có thể do vi khuẩn gây tắc nghẽn tuyến ống mồ hôi, sau đó khiến tuyến mồ hôi bị sừng hóa, mồ hôi tiết ra không thoát hết ra ngoài được gây nên rôm sảy.
Bệnh thường xảy ra ở những vị trí trên cơ thể bé như: trẻ bị rôm sảy khắp người, lưng, ngực hoặc những vùng da cọ xát nhiều.
Rôm sảy đỏ gây ra tình trạng da bé bị nổi sẩn đỏ ngứa ngáy, đau rát và khó chịu. Thậm chí bé có thể bị bội nhiễm hoặc gặp các biến chứng như chốc, viêm nang lông, nhọt do nhiễm tụ cầu vàng nguy hiểm.




Bé bị rôm sảy đỏ​Bé thường mắc rôm sảy đỏ trong giai đoạn từ 1-3 tuần tuổi, thường gây ra tình trạng ít hoặc không có mồ hôi ở vùng da bệnh.
*3. Biểu hiện bé bị rôm sảy mủ*
Rôm sảy mủ thường là biến chứng sau khi bé đã bị rôm sảy ở dạng kết tinh và rôm sảy đỏ.
Triệu chứng rôm sảy: trên da bé sẽ xuất hiện những đốm mủ màu trắng gồ lên trên bề mặt da, có màu đỏ giống như trứng cá bọc ở người lớn nhưng có kích thước nhỏ hơn.




Bé bị rôm sảy mủ​Bệnh khiến da bé vừa ngứa ngáy khó chịu, lại vừa đau rát và những nốt mẩn dễ vỡ ra, có thể bị nhiễm trùng nguy hiểm.
Bệnh rôm sảy mủ thường xảy ra do da bé đang bị rôm sảy mà phải tiếp xúc với những yếu tố như sữa tắm, chất tẩy rửa mạnh, thuốc mỡ hoặc bị quần áo cọ xát với mụn khiến da bị nhiễm trùng.
Rôm sảy mủ khiến bé khó chịu, cào gãi liên tục và có nguy cơ phát triển thành mụn nhọt khó chữa, thậm chí gây ra biến chứng nhiễm khuẩn, nhiễm trùng nguy hiểm.
*4. Biểu hiện bé bị rôm sảy sâu (miliaria profunda)*
Bé bị rôm sảy sâu khiến tuyến mồ hôi trên da bé bị tổn hại nặng, do bé bị rôm sảy đỏ kéo dài và tái đi tái lại nhiều lần.
Bệnh gây ảnh hưởng tới lớp bì và biểu hiện trên da bé là những nốt sẩn đỏ 1-3mm, màu nhạt và cứng chắc.




Bé bị rôm sảy sâu​Rôm sảy sâu gây ra tình trạng da bé không tiết mồ hôi lan rộng và có thể dẫn đến chứng kiệt sức do nóng, khiến bé bị chóng mặt, buồn nôn hoặc mạch đập nhanh.
*Những triệu chứng khi bé bị rôm sảy cha mẹ cần nắm:*

Da bé xuất hiện những nốt mụn nước mọc thành đám, da tấy đỏ và ngứa ngáy dữ dội.
Tình trạng ngứa ngáy, đau rát kéo dài, khiến bé quấy khóc nhiều, biếng ăn, bỏ bú và  ngủ không ngon giấc
Bé thường dùng tay gãi lên da khiến da bị nhiễm khuẩn, hình thành các mụn mủ hoặc nhọt.
Rôm sảy thường xuất hiện ở những vị trí cơ thể bé có nhiều tuyến mồ hôi như: trán, cổ, vai, ngực, lưng, nách, háng…
*5. Bước xử lý ban đầu khi bé bị rôm sảy*
Khi nhận thấy những dấu hiệu bé bị rôm sảy, mẹ cần có hướng xử lý nhanh chóng, vừa giúp con cảm thấy thoải mái dễ chịu hơn, vừa ngăn ngừa bệnh tiến triển xấu và biến chứng nguy hiểm.
Kinh nghiệm trị rôm sảy với những bước ban đầu:

Cắt ngắn móng tay hoặc đeo bao tay cho con để tránh tình trạng bé dùng tay gãi lên da, khiến da bị tổn thương và có thể bị nhiễm khuẩn nguy hiểm.
Tuyệt đối không sử dụng phấn rôm bôi lên da bé để chữa rôm sảy vì sẽ khiến da bé bị bít tắc lỗ chân lông, khiến bệnh rôm sảy nặng hơn
Nên cho bé bú nhiều, nếu bé đã được hơn 6 tháng tuổi thì mẹ nên cho bé uống nhiều nước, ăn nhiều trái cây tươi để thanh nhiệt, giải độc cơ thể, bổ sung vitamin cho cơ thể khỏe mạnh hơn.
Chú ý giặt sạch quần áo của con và phơi ở những nơi không có bụi khói. Mẹ nên phơi dưới ánh mặt trời vì tia cực tím sẽ giúp diệt khuẩn trên quần áo bé.
Lựa chọn quần áo mỏng nhẹ, thấm hút mồ hôi tốt để mặc cho con. Ưu tiên chất liệu tự nhiên, cotton thoáng mát, tránh chất liệu len sợi bí bách và cọ xát khiến da bé bị trầy xước.
Thường xuyên dọn dẹp nhà cửa, giữ không gian sống của bé thoáng mát với nhiệt độ, độ ẩm phù hợp.
Cho bé chơi ở những nơi thoáng mát, thông gió. Thường xuyên thay tã bỉm cho con, đồng thời lau khô da con khi bé đổ nhiều mồ hôi
Tắm rửa cho con sạch sẽ với nước ấm hoặc xà bông chuyên dụng cho trẻ em. Tuyệt đối không dùng sữa tắm người lớn hoặc những loại sữa tắm nhiều bọt sẽ gây kích ứng da bé.
*6. Cách chữa trị rôm sảy chuẩn y khoa*
*6.1. Phương pháp dân gian chữa rôm sảy mức độ nhẹ*
Khi nhận thấy những dấu hiệu của rôm sảy nhẹ trên da bé, mẹ có thể tham khảo sử dụng một số nguyên liệu tự nhiên để chữa bệnh cho con như:

*Gừng tươi*: thành phần chứa các chất giúp chống oxy hóa, chống viêm, hỗ trợ điều trị rôm sảy




Gừng tươi hỗ trợ điều trị rôm sảy​Bước 1: chuẩn bị khoảng 80g gừng tươi, đem rửa sạch và để cả vỏ. Sau đó cho vào cối giã nát, lọc lấy phần nước cốt
Bước 2: dùng bông gòn sạch thấm nước cốt gừng nhẹ nhàng lên da bé bị rôm sảy.
Bước 3: sau khoảng 10-25 phút, mẹ dùng khăn sạch thấm nước và lau khô da bé. Mẹ thực hiện hằng ngày đến khi bệnh trên da con khỏi hẳn.

*Nước cốt chanh*: chứa nhiều vitamin C, vitamin B6, Carbohydrate, Pectin, Kali cùng các axit giúp tẩy tế bào da chết, chống viêm nhiễm cho các vết thương ngoài da, diệt khuẩn tốt, hỗ trợ điều trị rôm sảy
Bước 1: đun một lượng nước sôi vừa đủ, sau đó để nước nguội đến khi còn ấm vừa phải.
Bước 2: vắt lấy nước cốt ½ quả chanh, pha cùng nước ấm đã chuẩn bị ở trên
Bước 3: dùng khăn mềm lau nhẹ vùng da bé bị rôm sảy.

*Mướp đắng*: giúp kháng viêm, sát trùng tốt đồng thời làm sạch da bé, hỗ trợ điều trị rôm sảy hiệu quả.
Cách trị rôm sảy bằng mướp đắng như sau:
Bước 1: dùng 1 quả mướp đắng đem rửa sạch, giã nát, dùng túi vải để lọc lấy phần nước cốt mướp đắng
Bước 2: pha nước cốt mướp đắng cùng lượng nước ấm vừa đủ, dùng để tắm cho con. Khi tắm, mẹ chú ý lau nhẹ nhàng lên vùng da bé bị rôm sảy
Bước 3: tắm tráng lại cho con 1 lần nữa với nước ấm sạch.
*6.2. Dùng kem bôi da trị rôm sảy cho con*
Sản phẩm được các Bác sĩ khuyên dùng trong trường hợp bé bị rôm sảy là kem Biohoney Baby.




Kem bôi trị rôm sảy Biohoney Baby​Xuất xứ: New Zealand
Thành phần: mật ong Manuka, chiết xuất Horopito, nha đam, dầu bơ, chiết xuất hoa cúc vàng, sáp ong, zinc oxide…
Công dụng: kháng khuẩn, kháng viêm, chống nấm, làm dịu nhanh tình trạng da bị kích ứng do rôm sảy, đồng thời giảm ngứa hiệu quả, dưỡng ẩm da, thúc đẩy tái tạo và chữa lành những tổn thương trên da do rôm sảy.
Cách dùng:
Bước 1: vệ sinh da bé với xà phòng chuyên dụng không bọt, sau đó dùng khăn bông thấm khô da bé
Bước 2: lấy lượng kem trị rôm sảy cho trẻ sơ sinh vừa đủ và thoa nhẹ nhàng lên da con, kết hợp massage nhẹ nhàng để kem thẩm thấu và điều trị bệnh rôm sảy. Mẹ thực hiện đều đặn ngày 2-3 lần sẽ mang lại hiệu quả điều trị rôm sảy chỉ sau 48 giờ.
*7. Đưa bé đến khám Bác sĩ*
Trong trường hợp mẹ điều trị cho bé tại nhà nhưng bệnh không có dấu hiệu cải thiện hoặc rôm sảy đã ở mức độ rôm sảy đỏ kéo dài, rôm sảy sâu hoặc rôm sảy mủ, da bé đỏ nhiều, sưng tấy hoặc có dấu hiệu nhiễm trùng, mưng mủ, mẹ cần đưa bé đến cơ sở y tế để thăm khám và điều trị cho con kịp thời.
Trên đây là những thông tin về cách chữa trị bé bị rôm sảy kết tinh, rôm sảy mủ và rôm sảy sâu để mẹ tham khảo. Chúc mẹ sẽ tìm được phương pháp chữa bệnh cho con dứt điểm nhé!
Nguồn: Cách chữa trị khi bé bị rôm sảy kết tinh, rôm sảy mủ, rôm sảy sâu mẹ cần biết - Biohoney Baby


----------

